# TinyChat webcam/mic problem



## elitemeat (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi I believe a networking problem has tampered with my ability to broadcast my webcam/ sound.

I have a Laptop with builtin Webcam, Motorolla SBG900 modem, Comcast is my ISP.

The problem is that when I am on Tinychat and trying to broadcast, I can see my own image but others cannot see me. Even when I try to broadcast 'sound only' nothing is broadcasted to my viewers.

The problem only arose when my roommate attempted to achieve a new IP and left our modem unplugged overnight.

Before that, I was able to successfully broadcast my webcam/ sound with no problems. Otherwise, I am sure nothing is wrong with my webcam/mic.

I read somewhere it could do with port forwarding or such. I don't know exactly the problem the only thing I know is it only arose when the modem was left unplugged overnight.

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you public IP address changed, perhaps the remote users can't find you anymore. Do you use something like NO-IP or DynDNS to map a URL to the dynamic public IP address?


----------



## elitemeat (Jun 22, 2010)

johnwill said:


> If you public IP address changed, perhaps the remote users can't find you anymore. Do you use something like NO-IP or DynDNS to map a URL to the dynamic public IP address?



I have no idea what you just asked. So the answer is probably No?

Also, just found out I can use the webcam on other sites (ustream,tokbox, etc.) and people can see me just fine. So the problem is definitely with tinychat.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're using it on other sites, perhaps the site you're trying to use has the problem.


----------



## elitemeat (Jun 22, 2010)

johnwill said:


> If you're using it on other sites, perhaps the site you're trying to use has the problem.


Yea someone told me it had to do with my computer not communicating right with the site.

The site is working because I can see other people's cams etc. Just my cam won't broadcast.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like a site-specific configuration issue.


----------

